# Seasoning a new grinder



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm thinking of getting a eureka mignon mk2 and I'm looking for some advise on seasoning it.

Is is it just a case of putting a kilo or so of different beans through it?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes it may take a couple of kg , preferably near espresso range

Old stale beans would suffice


----------



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

if stale beans not available - wheres the best/cheapest place (supermarkets etc) to get beans as seasoning fodder?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Any roasters local to you ?


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks, I'll start saving my old beans over the next few months


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

If you use cheap supermarket beans I'd recommend you empty the bags first and check the beans over before you bung them in the hopper - I had a bean sized stone in one lot I used.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

is this process necessary? what if i dont do it?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

frustin said:


> is this process necessary? what if i dont do it?


It's not entirely necessary but shots can be inconsistent until they're been seasoned.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Shots might be a bit inconsistent to start with but it's not going to be earth shattering


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Shots might be a bit inconsistent to start with but it's not going to be earth shattering


Although grinding a bean-sized stone like Heligan had might be burr-shattering!


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

So if I'm only doing brewed is seasoning not so necessary? I just thought it was to get the burrs 'ready' so to speak?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

James811 said:


> So if I'm only doing brewed is seasoning not so necessary? I just thought it was to get the burrs 'ready' so to speak?


For brewed you're ok to crack on ahead and not worry.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Perfic


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> Although grinding a bean-sized stone like Heligan had might be burr-shattering!


god i hope not. i've only just bought the Eureka Zenith 65E, that's an expensive grinder to ruin on the first day.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

frustin said:


> god i hope not. i've only just bought the Eureka Zenith 65E, that's an expensive grinder to ruin on the first day.


Happily for me it was when I was seasoning the HG One, the handle met resistance and wouldn't turn so I stopped and investigated, no damage done. Did make my blood run cold for a moment thinking what if it had been a motorised grinder....


----------



## skunkyf (Mar 25, 2014)

lidl have a kg bag for £6.99. grabbed a bad to run through my grinder when it arrives. i will be checking for stones now that i'm paranoid.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

i'm sure it's highly unlikely. I'd be sending them a bill if it were the case.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

I had a coffee bean sized piece of concrete in a bag of beans from one of the fancy roasters we all use recently. Noticed it as I was pouring the beans into the hopper. Shan't name the roaster as they were very apologetic and sent me a free bag of coffee. Worth keeping an eye out for such items in all of your coffee though!


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

makes me shudder to think.


----------



## John James (Jun 7, 2014)

I bought my Mignon from Bella Barista and they included a 1 kilo bag of beans to use for seasoning the burrs. Seemed a dreadful waste to throw them away but it did make the house smell great for a couple of days. I have since run nearly another kilo through and everything seems pretty stable in terms of consistency (as far as the grinder is concerned anyway, not necessarily the operator!)


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

i'm not sure what part of the grinder is being "seasoned". The burrs? The cogs inside?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

It's the burrs. You're 'deburring' them to use a somewhat inappropriate sounding term!

How are you getting on with the zenith? If I sell my Classic/Mini combo I am considering one.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Just like running in a new car. For those who remember when running in was necessary.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Or even for those who remember when running in front with a flag was necessary! In those days a car was a steam boiler with wheels.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

More coal, Jeeves!


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> How are you getting on with the zenith? If I sell my Classic/Mini combo I am considering one.


Great. I've dialled in nicely. Not quite the right way. I was supposed to hand turn the burrs so they were almost touching then adjust. However it gives a fairly consistent grind. It fits under the kitchen cupboards with the hopper on so that's really good. I just had an espresso actually, very nice.


----------

